# Sofie's New Pups



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The Parker X Sofie puppies arrived on Monday--and Sofie had them during the day! WHOO HOO!! From 10am to 3pm! No all-nighter this time!!! (Sorry to get carried away with exclamation points here but I'm getting way too old for all-nighters so that was much appreciated.) We have 7 boys and 2 girls this time around. The birth order was boy, boy, boy, boy, boy...and I was getting a little worried it was going to be all boys... then a girl arrived. There is one red boy, one very light boy and the rest are a mix of mid gold colors. Mom and pups are doing great. I will post photos as they grow for all you puppy addicts out there to enjoy. The pups are all spoken for.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new arrivals!!! I'm so excited to see them! I'm like knee deep in puppy fever.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh congratulations! Beautiful puppies! Are you keeping one?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweet!!! and congratulations!!!!:x:x:x


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

rabernet said:


> Oh congratulations! Beautiful puppies! Are you keeping one?


Not planning to keep one this time. I am at my absolute maximum with four dogs right now.So it’s probably a good thing that there were only two girls so I won’t be so tempted.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

They are beautiful. And big brother Tripp says Good Job Mom !!!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww good job mama Sofie  Congratulations!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations!! I love seeing them all lined up, such perfect shades of gold. I can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, they are beautiful!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're beautiful, love the variety of colors. 

Good girl Sofie for having them during the day and giving you a break from an all nighter..

Looking forward to seeing pictures of them as they grow.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

Congrats!! They are all so perfect ?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

O MY GOSH. How adorable are those pictures. Those babies looks so fat and healthy. How I would love to be there to hold them, watch them "pig out" and watch mom lovingly taking care of them.Last time I got to spend time with new born puppies was in 1972 and they were 6 English Setter pups, 1 male, 5 females.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations!! They are beautiful! Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good girl Sofie!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Auntie Shala is so proud! All those cute babies! And she gives a high paw five to sister Sofie. Such a big responsibility to make all those sweet puppies. Well done everyone! Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations..the puppies look healthy and mommy looks beautiful and happy! Enjoy those puppies!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! They're all gorgeous pups already. And Sofie's such a considerate girl to whelp during the day!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking forward to lots of fun photos as they grow  So glad that they are all doing well!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The chowhounds are four days old. And boy do they love to eat. The last photo is after another big meal: milk coma.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

too stinkin cute !!


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh Em Gee cuteness overload!!! So beautiful & congrats to all


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It must be nice to eat til your belly swells, pass out and sleep whenever you want and have everyone think you are adorable:grin2:, which they are.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

cwag said:


> It must be nice to eat til your belly swells, pass out and sleep whenever you want and have everyone think you are adorable:grin2:, which they are.


Too funny!! But seriously if any of us did that what would people say:--appalled:


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL I call it retirement


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

They're beautiful! That little red one could steal my heart.


----------



## Dita (May 14, 2018)

SO cute! Congrats.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awww, they are adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Puppies! So MANY little toes! Man, do I have puppy fever.....

They are lovely. And mamma looks so pleased.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

can't wait to watch them grow ! they are darling!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! All this, and Sofie let you get a good night's sleep. Good girl, Sofie! Just wanted to mention, I'm kind of a head hunter, and I hadn't been paying much attention, but Sophie has a very lovely head! The puppies are so cute!!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Today's puppy schedule: eat, sleep, eat, sleep.... The pups are one week old today. Photos: napping with mom, napping in the laundry basket while Jane cleans up the puppy box, Zzzzz....0


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies will be two weeks old on Monday. Their eyes are open and they are starting to sit up and "toddle". There is still a lot of eating and sleeping going on.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Adorable, sad face I couldn't get the video to play.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Adorable, sad face I couldn't get the video to play.


That’s weird... it’s on the Four Lakes Goldens facebook page too so try there.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

LOVED the video. Onlyu thing, I just makes me want to cuddle up with a puppy. They are so darling.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Love the little sounds they make. Shala heard and came over to see what it was - but she couldn't quite grasp that they were on the screen only and not behind the computer, too. She was so confused!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp was very puzzled too. Kept checking out the back of the computer.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> Tripp was very puzzled too. Kept checking out the back of the computer.



That was totally like Shala! I was trying to show her the screen, I was tapping where to look, but she'd keep going behind it to look for them. Our poor pups.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

They are soooo cute! I love mom's color  I only received a couple of 2 second videos of Sipsy's litter but used to play them for her ... not sure why I thought this would provide comfort?? But she still LOVES to check out the computer screen when I play them. She keeps looking behind the screen to find them. Puppy envy running deep over here!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Busy, busy, busy in the puppy box this morning. The kiddos are sitting up, *toddling* around and starting to interact with each other. They were two weeks old yesterday. That's big sister Tally checking on them at the beginning. She's waiting for them to get bigger so she can play with them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I couldn't see the videos, I was able to take care of the error.

They are sooooo cute......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Goodness, those little puppy squeeks, so cute!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

such puppy cuteness. I can almost smell the puppy breath!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all so cute!!:grin2:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's the little scrunched up faces that get me. I love them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been following on Facebook  So cute...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> It's the little scrunched up faces that get me. I love them.


Me too... along with them toddling around, they're just so stinkin cute.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Some photos from today: eat, nap .... hello! The puppies are 2-1/2 weeks old.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love [emoji177] the puppy cuteness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

They are growing so quickly! I love the last pic, the chipmunk smile!!! So sweet.


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Oooh, so cute! And holy cow, they are growing fast! Sophie must be doing a great job of feeding them. Thanks for sharing the cuteness.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sleeping beauties - three weeks old.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful puppies; made my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a bundle of sweet babies!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish I lived closer to you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They sure are pretty babies.......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My eyes maybe deceiving me, but one looks a little lighter in colour and I'm particularly in love with that one pup!. They are all so very gorgeous though.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww...what a cute puppy pile!!! Love watching them grow!!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> My eyes maybe deceiving me, but one looks a little lighter in colour and I'm particularly in love with that one pup!. They are all so very gorgeous though.


The biggest, lightest pup is a very popular boy. He has a following on Facebook  But another boy is catching up to him in size. It seems that there is always one that stands out - once it was the smallest red girl, another time the “bent tail boy” who was born with a kink in his tail. The one that is different seems to attract the most attention.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> The biggest, lightest pup is a very popular boy. He has a following on Facebook  But another boy is catching up to him in size. It seems that there is always one that stands out - once it was the smallest red girl, another time the “bent tail boy” who was born with a kink in his tail. The one that is different seems to attract the most attention.


do kinks straighten out?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> do kinks straighten out?


No but when his tail feathering all came in you couldn’t tell. And the family wanted him as a pet and they were fine with it. It was just like a little bend in his tail. The middle school girls who came over every day to play with the puppies in that litter were madly in love with “bent tail boy”.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jane, I have to tell you, my husband and I have had a horrendous spring. Monday we were hit indirectly another blow, our son and daughter in law their lost their beloved black lab at 6, to an addison's crisis. No prior symptoms, out of the blue, she came home from work and found him collapsed. Rushed him to the ER, thought they could save him, but he passed away a couple hours later. They are devastated and we feel their pain almost as much as they do. My husband was broken hearted in March when we lost Tugg, but now he has a smile on his face, he is showing everybody he knows the pictures and videos of the puppies you post. Thank you.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> Jane, I have to tell you, my husband and I have had a horrendous spring. Monday we were hit indirectly another blow, our son and daughter in law their lost their beloved black lab at 6, to an addison's crisis. No prior symptoms, out of the blue, she came home from work and found him collapsed. Rushed him to the ER, thought they could save him, but he passed away a couple hours later. They are devastated and we feel their pain almost as much as they do. My husband was broken hearted in March when we lost Tugg, but now he has a smile on his face, he is showing everybody he knows the pictures and videos of the puppies you post. Thank you.


I’m so sorry to hear about your son’s lab. Age six is much too young to lose them. I am glad to hear you and your husband are both enjoying the puppy photos and video. It’s good to see new life coming along. This is a very sweet litter.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't know how anyone with a litter gets anything done... I would have at least one snuggled with me at all times! Sooooo sweet


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies dove right into their *real* food today - mushy puppy food with goat's milk. Then mom Sofie provided dessert while she cleaned up the dishes  The puppies are 3-1/2+ weeks old. Video (hopefully... if I did it right this time)& photos below. That’s Grandma Abby supervising in the video.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are SO cute, love the noises they make and my favourite light big boy is right in there!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job posting the video!
Fun watching them eating the food, they're so cute and really look great.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I can’t get enough of these cuties! I keep replaying the video!


----------



## tlvgolden (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh wow - they are too cute!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They are adorable...loved watching the video!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Time flies when you're having fun! The puppies will be 5 weeks old on Monday. Video & photos - saying hi to big sister Tally & a visitor, goofing around


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very cute, look at that little one fast asleep. I'm still in love with Mr Light Boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

One pup trying to get a nap in while his siblings stage wrestle mania. I love it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LOVE the little one right at the end who comes to investigate what you are doing holding that little device up into their box. :smile2:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my how darling


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So fun to watch those sweeties, thanks.


----------

